

Goodbye Apple Watch, Hello Again G-Shock - stanfordnope
http://www.forbes.com/sites/theopriestley/2015/06/27/goodbye-apple-watch-hello-again-g-shock/

======
kaolinite
If Apple used motion (or solar) to recharge the battery, people would complain
(even more than they are currently) about the thickness of the device. It
currently only just fits under the cuff, any thicker and it would be far too
thick. In a dress watch, thinness is truly very important.

But whilst I've heard this argument a lot, I'm surprised people are even
considering it. Do they really think it will make a big improvement to the
battery? I feel like the space used filling it with automatic charging tech
could be better used if filled with extra battery. In addition, it turned out
that the reported poor battery life of the Apple Watch was just FUD and that
since launch, there have been very few (if any?) complaints.

Notification spam is another common false complaint. If you are bothered by
notifications, that's your fault. The settings are very granular. You can use
VIP in mail, if you're getting too much email, and disable as many
notifications as you wish - there is no problem here.

Finally, the author complains that the Apple Watch will never be timeless,
then straps on a Casio G-Shock. Enough said, really.

Pieces like these are exactly like the pieces we saw after the launch of the
iPhone - how reporters were going back to their dumb phones or blackberries,
etc. I suspect we will chuckle about this article too in years to come.

~~~
a3n
As a congenital curmudgeon, I'm still chuckling over the existence of
smartphones, even though I own a Moto X and like it as a natural evolution of
phone. I mostly use it for phone and text, and I occasionally run the battery
down, not because I overuse it, but because the battery lasts so long in my
usage pattern that I occasionally forget that I have to charge it.

